# EPSON 5020UB help



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

New here but curious is someone has a EPSON 5020UB projector.
We bought the Epson a couple of months ago and have a couple of concerns.

The first thing that is in question is the shutdown operation in eco mode. 
Using the remote, tuning the projector off - it just "snaps off" No shutdown fan - No second warning asking to continue, etc. 

Is this a normal for a Epson5020UB? 

I did call the help line, they were friendly, but didn't get a straight answer.

The unit is very nice, nice picture, all green lights on top, some blink etc. 

Can anyone jump in and compare notes?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My 3010 shuts off right away without a confirmation as well. As to the fan, I usually walk out of the room right away and I don't pay much attention. I've never noticed it running after shut down. But I would think that it does.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for that; I did swing by box store where I bought it yesterday and tested the store's demo unit. However, they didn't have the remote, but did confirm using the remote and pushing the projector's off button has different results.

Hey projector folks, does anyone run both HDMI and Component cables to projectors? I think the component has a little better color and digital is better for action/sports.

The STB, only outputs 720p / 1080I so not downgrading there.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Oopps bad news...The Epson is having problems after 6 months and 360 hours of use.

Getting "pixels" in the image AND we really baby-ed this thing. I knew there was a risk buying an Epson.

Funny how the Best Buys guy changed his tune, the sales guy said "thats why I hate projectors" :gulp: not what they were saying when I bought it 6 months ago.

Maybe there's a re-boot, I tried a few simple fixes.:scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are supposed to be pixels in the image. That's how the image is created. Are you saying that there are bad pixels? I've never heard of that happening with this projector. :scratch: Can you take a picture of the problem so that we can see what you're talking about?


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for clearing up the jargon. These are bad pixels, just a few - they just stay on, so looks like there a distance moon or something when that section of screen is dark. 

These are blue in color, very distinct.

I've seen them before in other projectors, my buddy has been buying projectors for years - he had one that did this, which was a long time ago (an early HT model projector). 

It is very strange that one pixel can be lit-up.

360hours!! Phooy! :rant:


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

*Epson 5020ub - 5030ub*

Okay...back in action; it took some persistence but our local Best Buys did upgrade our projector from the 5020 to the 5030 and re-established the original two year warranty contract. 
The BB store manager was very knowledgeable and helpful :T

The 5020 lasted 6-7 months, then a few pixel problems; we did take really good care of the 5020 and only used for movies and NFL games. 

The 5030 is a step up from the 5020, a bit more detail, the colors are amazing. The brightness of the unit is great, can use it anytime. These projectors are whisper quiet on low/eco mode; which is still very bright, day or night.

The re-install took all of five minutes (in existing mount) and has a great out-of-the-box picture. Epson had it set on "Cinema" but I thought the "Normal" setting worked better with our screen. 

Haven't tied the 3D feature, the picture has nice depth in 2D so I'm sure it will work nicely.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

DuggII said:


> Hey projector folks, does anyone run both HDMI and Component cables to projectors? I think the component has a little better color and digital is better for action/sports. The STB, only outputs 720p / 1080I so not downgrading there.


HDMI should look the same or better than component video. You're running everything through an AVR anyway right? One connection to the display is usually easier anyway.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

AVR, never had one. We run cables to the projector from the source(s).
Use Lexicon processor and power amps.

Could use some advice on High Speed HDMI cable; the one we are using is good quality, though it was not expensive.

What's a good price range for a 30' HDMI?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Epson 5020ub - 5030ub*



DuggII said:


> Okay...back in action; it took some persistence but our local Best Buys did upgrade our projector from the 5020 to the 5030 and re-established the original two year warranty contract.
> The BB store manager was very knowledgeable and helpful :T
> 
> The 5020 lasted 6-7 months, then a few pixel problems; we did take really good care of the 5020 and only used for movies and NFL games.
> ...


My old Epson 1080 (which I bought new back in 2007) had a problem right out of the box... I called Epson and they sent me a new projector... I believe it was overnight via FedEX. All I had to do was give them my CC info, and when I received the new one box it up, and they paid for the return shipping too. I thought the Epson warranty was excellent. We just sold the projector last year (it still worked but I wanted a brighter projector that went more than 2000 hours on a bulb).If you have any problems in the future I would call Epson direct and they will take care of you. :T


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow time flies by fast, started with the Epson5020UB in 2013, which died 6 months later and ended up chasing a Best Buy employee around the store [true story]. That didn't help much but went back a third time and the manager was unbelievably helpful.
Upgraded me to a Epson5030UB, which is still going strong.

Won't last forever, and don't know what to order next. I went as close to the 120" screen as possible with the UB30, but still pretty far back. Would love to to move 30" closer to the screen, which would be about 9' from the screen.


----------

